# .vbs Datei erstellen



## blablubblablabla (20. September 2004)

Hallo. Ich habe gestern angefangen Visual Basic zu lernen. Ich benutze zum schreiben den Microsoft Visual Basic Editor (Den man unter Word -> ALT + F11 starten kann). Nun wollte ich mal wissen ob ich irgendwie ein Programm das ich geschrieben hab zu einer .vbs oder .exe datei, oder ähnlichem zu machen, also so, dass ich einfach ein doppelklick auf die Datei machen muss damit das Programm startet. Wenn ich nämlich ein Programm einfach in eine Textdatei schreibe und diese als bla.vbs abspeichere und ich dann das Programm ausführe macht der nichts (bzw. beendet es sofort)... 

thx 4 help  




P.S.: Was ich auch noch mal wissen wollte: Ist es möglich mit einem Befehl ein anderes Programm zu starten oder eine Webseite aufzurufen?


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Ciao,
So viel ich weiss kann man mit Word keine ausführbare Dateien (.exe) erstellen. Im Word VB-Editor hast du nur diese Komponenten zum Programmieren, wo fürs Word gebraucht werden.
Wenn du .exe Files erstellen willst (z.B. ein Formular, mit Buttons usw.) brauchst du Microsoft Visual Basic (6.0).
Hast du noch weitere Fragen, melde dich wieder.

Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

Danke erstmal  


naja, das was ich noch wissen wollte: Ich will ein programm schreiben, wo eine msgbox kommt und, wenn man auf einen button klickt, z.b. der browser (oder irgendein anderes programm) startet und z.b. auf die seite http://www.google.de geht.


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Hallo,
willst du dies in VBS oder in VB?
In VBS kenne ich die verfügbaren Funktionen überhaupt nicht.

Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

Dann würde ich sagen in VB.


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Hast du mit deinem Programm schon angefangen? Wenn ja, poste doch mal den Code?

Grüesser


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

nee, hab noch nicht angefangen... ich wollte eignetlich auch nur wissen ob es einen Befehl gibt mit dem man sagt: "Wenn auf den button geklickt wird startest du das Programm..."


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Bsp. für den Internet-Explorer (Achtung dies ist der Pfad auf meinem Rechner, auf deinem kann es ein anderer sein):


```
Shell "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE", vbNormalFocus
```
Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

jo, danke  

Ich zieh mir nur nochmal eben MSVB 6.0 und dann probier ichs aus.


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

Ich habe mir nun von    http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b4-9118-4a63-8dbd-b34547ad2c62&displaylang=en    alle 8 teile gedownloaded und in einen Ordner entpackt. Wenn ich nun die installation starte und dem License Agreement zu gestimmt habe sagt der mir: "Visual Basic 6.0 Service Pack 6 installation was not completed successfully..."

Habe ich mir das Falsche gezogen? (hab Windows XP...), oder muss ich erst noch was Anderes installieren?


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Du musst doch zuerst VB installieren, bevor du es mit dem Service Pack updaten kannst.
Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

Aber wo bekomme ich das standart VB her? Ich finde bei google oder microsoft immer nur SP5 oder SP6


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Hier wurde das Thema schon mal behandelt.

Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

naja..... ******* ..... ich werd dann mal versuchen mir das zu besorgen.... 

totzdem danke für die hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. September 2004)

Du kannst es dir bspw. hier besorgen

Scherz beiseite.... das Geld wirst du wahrscheinlich vorerst nicht ausgeben wollen.
Deine *.vbs-Dateien kannst du aber trotzdem erstellen...dazu reicht Notepad aus.
Diese werden auch durch einfachhes Anklicken ausgeführt....dazu beinhaltet Windows den Windows Scripting Host.

Es kommt halt drauf an, was in deinem Skript drinnen steht....Buttons haben da definitiv nix drinnen verloren.
Wenn du eine "Oberfläche" für deine Skripte haben willst, kannst du bspw. HTML-oder HTA-Dateien verwenden, in welchen deine Skripte eingebettet sind.


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

Ich hatte Glück, ein Freund von mir hatte das, von dem hab ich's mir nun besorgt


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Okay, viel spass, damit sollte deiner Programmierer-karriere nichts mehr im Wege stehen 

Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

Jo    Ich muss mich erstma an VB gewöhnen und ein bisschen rumprobieren usw.... Und wenn ich ein Problem haben sollte weiß ich ja wo ich gute Hilfe bekomme


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

hmm, also wie ich ein Programm öffne weiß ich ja nun schon. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den InetExplorer mit irgendeiner Internetseite zu starten? (also das wenn ich auf den Button klicke der InetExplorer startet und autmomatisch auf google.de geht)


----------



## gabrielgsell (21. September 2004)

Hallo
Wenn du eine Verknüpfung zur IE.exe erstellst, kannst du folgenden Parameter anhängen, z.B.
"C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" *http://www.google.ch*
Damit öffnet der IE gerade http://www.google.ch! Versuch es mal mit diesem Befehl:

```
Shell "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" http://www.google.ch, vbNormalFocus
```
Leider kann ich es nicht testen, da ich momentan gerade kein VB zur Verfügung habe.

Grüsse


----------



## blablubblablabla (21. September 2004)

jooo  Funktioniert! 

Danke


----------

